# ανακριτική



## anef (Jun 11, 2009)

Ή ανακριτική επιστήμη, όπως π.χ. ορίζεται εδώ.

Το ΙΑΤΕ το έχει 'criminalistics' και 'forensic matters'. 
Για το πρώτο βρίσκω εδώ έναν ορισμό, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να καλύπτει την ανάκριση. 
Για το forensics είχαμε μιλήσει σε άλλο νήμα αλλά δεν αναφέραμε την 'ανακριτική' (εκτός αν μου διέφυγε).


----------



## tuna (Jun 11, 2009)

Βρήκα ένα Forensic and Investigative Sciences. Να είναι αυτό;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

Criminalistics και Forensic matters φαίνονται να είναι πιο ευρεία στο αντικείμενό σου από την Ανακριτική, όπως αυτή ορίζεται στο σύνδεσμο που μας έδωσες. Criminal interrogation είναι μια πρώτη ιδέα.

According to the American Board of Criminalistics, criminalistics is defined as that profession and scientific discipline directed to the recognition, identification, individualization, and evaluation of physical evidence by application of the physical and natural sciences to law-science matters.

http://www.all-about-forensic-science.com/criminalistics.html


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2009)

Με τη λογική ότι _ανάκριση_ = _investigation_, θα συμφωνήσω με το Investigative Science.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2009)

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, η ανακριτική που περιγράφεται εκεί δεν είναι το ίδιο με το questioning of suspects; Αλλά δεν ξέρω με ποιον όρο γίνεται επιστήμη. Και μήπως τα υπόλοιπα είναι πολύ ευρύτερα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2009)

Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, εγώ κατάλαβα αυτό. Ωστόσο, βλέπω στον ορισμό της Άνεφ αυτό:

Στα αντικείμενα της ανακριτικής επιστήμης κεντρική θέση κατέχουν η οργάνωση της ανάκρισης, οι μέθοδοι εξακρίβωσης της ταυτότητας του κατηγορουμένου κι'άλλες ανακριτικές μέθοδοι εξέτασης, οι ανεπίτρεπτοι μέθοδοι εξέτασης λ.χ. βασανιστήρια κ.ά. Πρόκειται για ένα συνοπτικό έργο, με τις αναγκαίες αναφορές στην επιστήμη και την νομοθεσία της Ποινικής Δικονομίας, στις διεθνείς εξελίξεις και στην ελληνική νομική πραγματικότητα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

Μερικοί βοηθητικοί σύνδεσμοι:

The Encyclopedia of Police Science

Torture and Democracy

Educing Information: Interrogation: Science And Art


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2009)

anef said:


> Ή ανακριτική επιστήμη, όπως π.χ. ορίζεται εδώ.
> 
> Το ΙΑΤΕ το έχει 'criminalistics' και 'forensic matters'.



Απλώς προσθέτω τα περιεχόμενα του πρώτου από τα βιβλία που αναφέρεις, που δείχνονυν κυρίως μια γενική επισκόπηση θεμάτων γύρω από την ανάκριση.


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ, όλες και όλους. Αν βρω και τίποτε άλλο θα το προσθέσω (δεν κατέληξα ακόμα...)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 11, 2009)

Ποσοτικά στοιχεία από τον Ιστό:

(1) Investigative Science: 43.800
(2) Investigatory Science: 723
(3) Investigational Science: 311

— Λόγος (1)/(2): 60,58
— Λόγος (1)/(3): 140,84


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ποιοτικό μάλλον παρά ποσοτικό. Για παράδειγμα εδώ το Investigative Science αφορά αποκλειστικά αστυνομικούς, ενώ η _ανακριτική_, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, έχει να κάνει με όλη την ανακριτική διαδικασία: και την ανάκριση, και τη συλλογή στοιχείων από τους αστυνομικούς, και την ταυτοποίηση του δράστη με μεθόδους forensic κ.ά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2009)

Εφόσον η ανακριτική (επιστήμη) δεν περιορίζεται στην κλασική ανάκριση, αλλά περιλαμβάνει το σύνολο των ερευνών π.χ. για τη συλλογή αποδεικτικού υλικού και την εξακρίβωση ταυτότητας, μήπως πρέπει να δούμε το πληθωρικό _Forensic and Investigative Science_;


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2009)

Νίκελ, το πρότεινε και η tuna παραπάνω. Προς το παρόν νομίζω είναι το πιο ικανοποιητικό, αν και δεν κατάφερα να βρω κάπου έναν ορισμό που να λέει ρητά ότι αφορά και την ίδια την ανάκριση και τις μεθόδους της.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

Καλό θα ήταν αν μπορούσαμε να δούμε τι ακριβώς είναι η ανακριτική. Το γεγονός ότι στα περιεχόμενα του ως άνω βιβλίου, βρίσκονται και κεφάλαια που αφορούν π.χ. τη συγκέντρωση των αποδείξεων, δεν σημαίνει από μόνο του πολλά, αν και πιθανότατα περιλαμβάνεται και αυτό στην Ανακριτική. 

To πρόβλημα είναι ότι τίποτα απ' όσα έχουν προταθεί μέχρι στιγμής, δεν φαίνεται να καλύπτει την Ανακριτική. Ακόμα και το Forensic Science είναι πολύ γενικό, αφού δεν αφορά μόνο ποινικές υποθέσεις ή το στενότερο πεδίο της Ανακριτικής ή πολύ περισσότερο την πράξη της ανάκρισης αυτή καθαυτή. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα Forensic & Investigative Science(s).

Αλήθεια, η Ανακριτική είναι *νομικό* πεδίο ή *επιστημονικό; *

Εδώ πάντως το λέει forensic science. Δείτε κι εδώ.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 11, 2009)

Δεν είναι ανακριτές οι forensic scientists


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2009)

Μια διευκρίνιση: σε νομικό συγκείμενο, και αν κανείς διαφωνεί ας με διορθώσει (NatCat; :)), ο όρος _ανάκριση_ δεν αντιστοιχεί σε αυτό που βλέπουμε στις ταινίες, δηλαδή στον αστυνομικό που βάζει κάτω τον κρατούμενο και τον ταράζει στις ερωτήσεις. Επομένως, ο όρος που προτείνουν η tuna και ο Nickel πλησιάζει αρκετά - αν και εγώ θα προτιμούσα χωρίς το forensics.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 12, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Καλό θα ήταν αν μπορούσαμε να δούμε τι ακριβώς είναι η ανακριτική.



Οι ανακριτές, οφείλουν να συλλέγουν πληροφορίες α) εξετάζοντας μάρτυρες και τον κατηγορούμενο β) Να μεταβαίνουν επί τόπου για διενέργεια αυτοψίας, ή εν ανάγκη να χρησιμοποιούν πραγματογνώμονες γ) να καταλαμβάνουν πειστήρια δ) να πράττουν παν το αναγκαίο για τη συλλογή και διατήρηση των αποδείξεων ή των ιχνών του αδικήματος 
Ανακριτικαί πράξεις. 

Αι ανακριτικαί πράξεις αποβλέπουν εις την συγκέντρωσιν αποδείξεων δια χρήσεως αποδεικτικών μέσων. Υπό τον όρον αποδεικτικά μέσα νοούνται πρόσωπα ή αντικείμενα δια της χρησιμοποιήσεως των οποίων, ο ενεργών την διοικητικήν ανάκρισιν άγεται εις την θεμελίωσιν των διαπιστώσεών του.

... αναφέρονται ενδεικτικώς ως ανακριτικαί πράξεις:

α) η αυτοψία
β) η πραγματογνωμοσύνη
γ) η εξέτασις μαρτύρων
δ) η εξέτασις του διωκομένου
(ε) η εκτίμησις των εγγράφων.
Η ενδεικτική αύτη απαρίθμησις ανακριτικών πράξεων ουδόλως κωλύει όπως, κατά την διοικητικήν ανάκρισιν και έτεραι ανακριτικαί πράξεις ή στοιχεία αποτελέσουν αποδεικτικά μέσα.
http://users.ntua.gr/el98630/solonweb/ANAKRISI/anakritikesprajeis.htm

Btw. Τον εφέτη - ανακριτή που έχουμε εμείς πώς τον μεταφράζουν;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2009)

Οπότε, δεν είναι forensic science (το οποίο ούτως ή άλλως είναι επιστημονικό πεδίο). Απλά, στην Αμερική το συγκεκριμένο πεδίο έχει αναπτυχθεί σε διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις και έχει εξειδικευθεί πολύ λόγω ανάγκης & τεχνολογίας για να καλύψει αυτή την ανάγκη (βλ. CSI και Bones). 

Criminal Investigation θα έλεγα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 12, 2009)

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να αποδοθεί η ανακριτική ως forensic science, ούε καν ως Criminal Investigation, γιατί και οι δύο έννοιες είναι και κατά πολύ ευρύτερες της ανακριτικής και σημασιολογικά αποκκλίνουσες αυτής. Η ανακριτική αναφέρεται σε μεθόδους και ενέργειες ορισμένου σταδίου της ποινικής, κυρίως (και επικουρικώς της πειθαρχικής διοικητικής), διαδικασίας, δηλ. ουσιαστικά της προδικασίας. Αυτή διενεργείται από δικαστικό λειτουργό (π.χ. τον εισαγγελέα κατά το ελληνικό σύστημα, αλλά και κατά το ιταλικό ή το γερμανικό, ή από τακτικό ανακριτή/ δικαστή ανακρίσεως κατά το γαλλικό σύστημα), ο οποίος μπορεί να αναθέσει τη διενέργεια μέρους της σε άλλα δικαστικά ή και αστυνομικά όργανα (βλ. Ν.Κ. Ανδρουλάκη "Θεμελιώδεις έννοιες της ποινικής δίκης", εκδ. Αντ.Ν. Σάκκουλα, Αθήνα 1994, παρ. 133 επ.). Άρα κατά κάποιο τρόπο η ανακριτική είναι "inquisitorial methods"· επειδή όμως αυτό το επίθετο έχει τη γνωστή ιστορία πίσω του θα μπορούσαμε, ίσως, να δώσουμε ως πρόχειρη λύση και το "methods of judicial investigation" (και οι έχοντες μεγαλύτερη εξοικείωση με το common law ας ελέγξουν αν υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος αγγλικός όρος).


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2009)

Δυο ανόητες ίσως παρατηρήσεις/απορίες (στα πεταχτά γιατί πνίγομαι):

Η _ανάκριση_ (face to face ερωταπαντήσεις) δεν μεταφράζεται αμφιμονοσήμαντα _interrogation_;
Ναι, και το _investigation_ έχει ως δεύτερη σημασία την ανάκριση, αλλά κυρίως _έρευνα_ ή _διερεύνηση_ δεν σημαίνει; Ο ορισμός της ανάκρισης που παραθέτει ο τσιουτσίου διευκρινίζει βέβαια αρκετά πράγματα.

Επίσης, το investigative ως επίθετο του science, σύμφωνα με την κύρια σημασία του investigative, εμένα τουλάχιστον (και διορθώστε με, καθώς είμαι άσχετος με τη θεωρία του σχηματισμού λέξεων), εμένα τουλάχιστον μου χτύπησε το καμπανάκι του πλεονασμού, με το σκεπτικό ότι _all science is, by definition, investigative_...
Ταιριάζει το συγκεκριμένο επίθετο ή μήπως θα ήταν σκόπιμο να διαφοροποιείται λίγο, παρά την αριθμητική υπεροχή των σχετικών ευρημάτων; 

Με ενδιαφέρει και επαγγελματικά το ζήτημα forensics/investigation κλπ, γιατί κατά σατανική σύμπτωση, αυτές τις μέρες υποτιτλίζω επεισόδια σειράς με τον εναρκτήριο αυτοπροσδιορισμό: Enter the world of forensic science, the science of crime, where a suspects guilt or innocence can hang on a single piece of evidence! 
Αλλά, όπως είπα, δεν έχω καθόλου χρόνο και επιφυλάσσομαι να συμβάλω όσο μπορώ στην κουβέντα, μόλις καταφέρω να το μελετήσω λίγο...

Edit: κττμγ ο Rogerios έχει απόλυτο δίκιο για τους συνειρμούς του inquisitorial, εκτός αν συμπεριλάβουμε και τις ανεπίτρεπτες μεθόδους ανάκρισης/interrogation (Holy Inquisition, Guantanamo, κ.λπ.)!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2009)

Μα και τo judicial investigation δεν είναι υπερβολικά ευρύ (και σημασιολογικά αποκκλίνον) για την Ανακριτική;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2009)

@daeman #20

Για το forensic έχει γίνει εκτεταμένη συζήτηση σε αυτό το νήμα, και όπως θα δεις δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί, οπότε περνάς κι αποκεί μια βόλτα.
Η αντιστοιχία _ανάκριση = interrogation_ ισχύει για τη στενή έννοια του όρου (κρατούμενος, λάμπα, βραστά αβγά κτλ). Στα ελληνικά, σε νομικό συγκείμενο, ο όρος περιλαμβάνει και έρευνα, γι' αυτό και αρκετοί προτείνουν το investigation.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2009)

Palavra, ευχαριστώ για την παραπομπή, το είχα δει, απλώς δεν πρόλαβα να το μελετήσω και, για να πω την αμαρτία μου, μπερδεύτηκα λίγο τι λεγόταν πού. 
Ελπίζω να προφτάσω σύντομα να τα δω όλα αυτά και να σχηματίσω άποψη... 

Προς το παρόν: 
-Τι κάνουμε στα δύσκολα;
-Κολυμπάμε, κολυμπάμε!


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2009)

Ο Ρογήρος το θέτει σωστά, ανακριτές- δικαστικοί δεν υπάρχουν στις αγγλόφωνες χώρες, η έρευνα γίνεται από την αστυνομία. Στο σύστημα των Ευρωπαϊκών χωρών λεπτομέρειες εδώ

Ο ανακριτής είναι σύμφωνα με αυτό examining magistrate, investigating magistrate or judge
Ιn an inquisitorial system of law the examining magistrate or investigating magistrate is a judge who carries out investigations into cases and arranges prosecutions

Να υποθέσω επομένως ότι ανακριτική διαδικασία είναι απλά investigation;


----------



## anef (Jun 12, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ ξανά, και ιδιαίτερα τον Ρογήριο που ήταν πολύ κατατοπιστικός. Δεν το είχα ψάξει προς την κατεύθυνση που επισημαίνει η SBE (ότι δηλ. δεν υπάρχουν στις αγγλόφωνες χώρες ανακριτές-δικαστικοί). Δεν είναι λοιπόν παράξενο που δεν υπάρχει πλήρης αντιστοιχία με καθιερωμένο όρο. 

Έψαξα και την αγγλόφωνη βιβλιογραφία δύο ελληνικών βιβλίων Ανακριτικής, αλλά ούτε από κει μπόρεσα να βγάλω κάτι παραπάνω: συγκεκριμένα στους τίτλους περιέχονται όλοι οι όροι που δώσαμε σ' αυτό το νήμα! (και το forensic science, αλλά αυτό είναι φυσικό αφού πρόκειται για όμορους κλάδους)


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2009)

Να προσθέσω ενα τελευταιο από τηντάιμς σχετικάμε τον Σαρκοζύ που θέλει να καταργήσει την ανακριτική διαδικασίακαι να την αντικαταστησει με αμερικανικού τύπου συστηματα
The examining magistrate, a pillar of French justice, is to be scrapped in a plan by President Sarkozy to bring the criminal system closer to Anglo-American common law. 
The change, expected to be announced today, prompted an outcry from judges and left-wing politicians, who accused Mr Sarkozy of abandoning the country’s tradition of *independent investigation* and equality before the law.
[...]
In Anglo-American trials cases are brought with less investigation and argued from scratch in court. In France the more thorough *investigation and conclusion* by the judge presumes a degree of guilt that the defendant must dispel.

Την παιδέια τη πρσαρμόζουμε στα αγγλοσαξωνικά πρότυπα, τωρα και τη δικαιοσύνη, άντε,ας καταργήσουμε και ό,τι έχει απομείνει να γίνουμε όλοι γήινη συνομοσπονδία όπως στο Σταρ Τρεκ, να τελείωνουμε


----------

